# pic of the new car in eastern washington this weekend



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

new
















old


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: pic of the new car in eastern washington this weekend (2002a642)*

holy crap that looks fun! i can't play in the snow with my wheels/tires combo, just won't work... plus i don't have any areas around me like that.
what were you doing in eastern wa?
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your old car. those old A6 4.2's are amazing. STILL want to own one some day, and put some sick pipes on it.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am from yakima and I am the process of building a jeep over there at a buddies shop so I am over there a lot. 
Thank you I miss my A6 SO much. It had apr exhaust and rs6 rear bumper. It looked so nice. It was not as much fun as the allroad though lol


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*

so the heavier wagon allroad is more fun than the sedan with more power A6? i'm guessing that is solely based on the fact that the allroad has a manual tranny?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

yes


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (2002a642)*

I can second the fun factor of the 6spd. 
Great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

